# My wife's favorite photo I've ever taken



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

Ms Bailey left us in March and my wife has always loved this photo of her. She was a simple dog that didn't need anything other than some love, and a black and white photo of her is only fitting.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

She was gorgeous. She had the most beautiful eyes. Talk about looking into the soul.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I bet those ears were silky soft! She was a beauty. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful! I hope you don't mind but I lightened it up a little so you can see more of the detail on her face.


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

I prefer the darker picture  She is too gorgeous.


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

missmarstar said:


> Beautiful! I hope you don't mind but I lightened it up a little so you can see more of the detail on her face.


Funny, I just looked at the post this morning and realized I posted the version I was playing around with on my iPad. Here is the one I meant to post.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a beautiful sweet face.... Sorry for your loss


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Ms Bailey was so cute, I'm sure you guys are really missing her...

As for the photo, I personally liked the darker version as it had more character, but hope you don't mind that I had a very quick play with it and darkened it even more.
Black or white animals are very hard to meter on to get the exposure spot on...

Here are a couple of versions of it. Not that good as it was only a low resolution image to start with... 

#1...









2...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww, very sweet picture of such a lovely dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

Bailey was SO GORGEOUS and I can see why that was your wife's favorite photo!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture of your precious Bailey. I'm so sorry for your loss, I know she is missed.


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

She was a beautiful girl! I'm so sorry for your loss. It's wonderful that you have such a splendid photo to remember her by.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

What a beautiful girl. Her eyes are intense - I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

What a wonderful picture, she was beautiful. I would have to have this on a wall.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous picture, in all the exposures! She was very pretty girl. I love how the light hits off of her beautiful shiny coat


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

That is great picture and your baby was just gorgeous. Sorry for you loss.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

what a kind face


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I had a little black Cocker named Spooky( born on Halloween!) He was quite the character and took great pictures like your Bailey! I lost Spooky at 13 years old about 4 years ago..... still miss him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a beauty.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

What a beautiful picture, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Bailey was a beautiful girl! I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

A lovely photo. I agree, very soulful eyes. Like the original best.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

That is a great picture. I'm vary sorry for your loss.


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

What a beautiful girl, I have to agree, she has such soulful eyes. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a special place in my heart for cocker spaniels! My first dog ever, was a black male and my dog prior to Maggie was a buff and white female. Sweet, sweet dogs.


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

After some people darkening it, some lightening it, and then me wondering if I posted the correct version, I have confirmed with my "source" that the original is the best 

Ms Bailey in her simple black and white...


----------

